# 2020 Tiguan Load Index, the real number



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Just got a 2020 Tiguan 4Motion HL R-Line (Canadian Market).

I'm working on what winter tire options I have ('cause I won't be running on 19" winters!). I'm looking at an extra set of 17" rims. My current OEM tires are 255/45R19 with a load index of 100. But that's the load rating of the tire, that's NOT the safe load index of the car as stated from Volkswagen. I haven't checked (cause I don't know how, other than seeing it in person on a dealer lot), but the non R-Line version of my car I would suspect has tires that are lower than 100.

The tire pressure sticker says NOTHING about load index (well, it does for the spare at 103), it simply states the tire dimensions "255/45 R19" with no suffix information. I can find no other sticker on my car saying what the load index should be. I've checked the gas cap area, every door jamb surface. I was unable to find it in the manual, but I could have missed it. 

Basically, what's the calculated minimum safe load index for this vehicle from Volkswagen?


----------



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

I think the question you really want to know the answer to is what is the load index on factory 17” tires...my 2018 SE has 17” Continental Procontact TX tires with a load index of 99 (1709lb or 775kg). The Pirelli Scorpion Verde, Bridgestone Ecopia H/L 422 Plus, Giticomfort XA1, and Goodyear Assurance Finesse (all original equipment tires in this size) have a load index of 99. I think it’s safe to say if you go for anything 99 or higher you’ll be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCA777 (Sep 13, 2017)

@brianbgw posted what my response would have been; I have Ecopias as OEM rolling @ 99.

My winters (GTA) are Michelin X-Ice Xi3 99T @ 215-65-17.

Other options for 17" rims were:

General Altimax Arctic 12 103T XL 
Goodyear Ultra Grip Winter 99T
Pirelli Winter IceZero FR 103T XL
Yokohama IG52C 99T
Bridgestone Blizzak WS80 99T
Michelin X-Ice Xi3 99T
Hankook W409 iPike 98T
Toyo Observe GSi-5 98T
Bridgestone Blizzak DMV2 98S
Firestone Winterforce 2 98S

..I wasn't overly concerned about the load rating, however my X-Ice are 99s - so that worked.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

According to VW's site the GVWR(max weight) for the Tiguan is 5,093 lbs. Assuming a 50/50 weight distribution that's 1,273lbs per wheel and a Load Index of 89.

Curb weight is 3,847lb or LI of 79.

So those are the spec-base minimums ignoring any other ratings like LR, temperature, etc. Anything higher gets you more safety margin. Going much higher than the factory ratings is probably a waste of money, lower than factory increases risk.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks everyone, I fired off an message to VW Canada. I'll let you know what their response is.




> What is the actual Load Index rating for my vehicle (2020 VW Tiguan 4Motion Highline R-Line)? From my research, it’s typically marked on the door jamb or in the manual, but I am unable to find it anywhere. It appears not to be published.
> 
> The original tires (255/45R19) are rated at 100, but that’s the tires rating, not necessarily what the car requires. Judging by other lower trim levels with less performance tires (17"), I’d suggest the minimum Load Index for the vehicle could be 98 or 99.
> 
> ...


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> According to VW's site the GVWR(max weight) for the Tiguan is 5,093 lbs. Assuming a 50/50 weight distribution that's 1,273lbs per wheel and a Load Index of 89.
> 
> Curb weight is 3,847lb or LI of 79.
> 
> So those are the spec-base minimums ignoring any other ratings like LR, temperature, etc. Anything higher gets you more safety margin. Going much higher than the factory ratings is probably a waste of money, lower than factory increases risk.


 What does LR mean? Look at the front and rear gross axle weight ratings (GAWR) that are on the same sticker as the GVWR. Use the higher of the two axle ratings divided by 2 for the minimum load carrying capacity of the tires for that vehicle. 

It will be interesting to see if VW's response is in lbs/kg or load index. I've always looked at the actual load the tire is rated for and ignore the load index confusion.


----------



## HappyTiggy (Apr 11, 2020)

Torontonian here - Went with Goodyear WinterCommands in 215/65/17 on VW steel rims. Worked them into the deal when we purchased the Tig.

Definitely didnt want to run 19s in the winter. 

2019 Highline R Line


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

HappyTiggy said:


> Torontonian here - Went with Goodyear WinterCommands in 215/65/17 on VW steel rims. Worked them into the deal when we purchased the Tig.
> 
> Definitely didnt want to run 19s in the winter.
> 
> 2019 Highline R Line


Yup, that's what I'm aiming for (215/65/17 on VW steelies). Going to 99 LI opens up more tire choices for 215's. We'll see what VW says and if I can convince the tire shop to allow 99 LI.


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

jonese said:


> Thanks everyone, I fired off an message to VW Canada. I'll let you know what their response is.


Its been 7 days so I hope you have received a response by now. What did they say? 

BTW how did you send the message to them? VW doesn't list an email address (for the USA anyway).


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

No response from VW.

There is an online form to contact them.


----------



## Panix (Jun 4, 2021)

jonese said:


> Just got a 2020 Tiguan 4Motion HL R-Line (Canadian Market).
> 
> I'm working on what winter tire options I have ('cause I won't be running on 19" winters!). I'm looking at an extra set of 17" rims. My current OEM tires are 255/45R19 with a load index of 100. But that's the load rating of the tire, that's NOT the safe load index of the car as stated from Volkswagen. I haven't checked (cause I don't know how, other than seeing it in person on a dealer lot), but the non R-Line version of my car I would suspect has tires that are lower than 100.
> 
> ...


All 2020 Tiguans except the SE R-Line Black and the SEL Premium R-Line 4Motion has a load index of 99 and a speed rating of H:

215/65R17 99H
235/50R19 99H

The SE R-Line Black and the SEL Premium R-Line 4Motion are both equipped with:
255/40R20 XL 101H

As long as you use a winter tire with a load index higher than the minimum load index set by the vehicle manufacturer, you will be fine. No issues with the speed rating.


----------

